# First ever cycle, just using test-e?



## uperkurk (Dec 29, 2011)

So guys, i'm 23 years old, 5ft 5 and weigh 140lbs.

I think i'm ready to move to the next stage and give myself a taste of a beginners cycle but can anyone give me an insight into a beginners cycle?

I was thinking either 500mg test-e / 250mg on Mon and 250mg on Tue for 8 - 10 weeks

or the obove cycle with 400mg/week of deca?

Because it's my first cycle I want to see how my body reacts to it, best outcome is I see good results with little to no side effects.

So is this ok for a beginner to start with? Is there anything I should be doing specifically while on this cycle in terms of dieting? Plenty of protien obviously but what about carbs intake?


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

uperkurk said:


> So guys, i'm 23 years old, 5ft 5 and weigh 140lbs.
> 
> I think i'm ready to move to the next stage and give myself a taste of a beginners cycle but can anyone give me an insight into a beginners cycle?
> 
> ...


 Go for the Test E mate 500 mg for 12 weeks 250mg every monday/thursday


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

hi mate

my first cycle was test-e weeks 1-10

if i could go back i would take 30-40mg of dbol for the first 4 weeks to kickstart it since test-e takes a while to start kicking in and the first weeks felt wasted.

i would also do 12-14 weeks as its a slow ester

you could add deca if you want, i personally wouldnt as if u get nasty sides it will be hard to tell what is causing them. if you do take deca, take it at a 2:1 ratio, ie 500mg test-e / 250mg deca.

you can spread out the jab 2 times a week if you want, due to the slow nature of the ethanate ester you dont need too. assumeing your test is 250mg/ml i would just jab 2ml (500mg) once per week in either glutes or quads.

remember to take armimidex as an AI and nova/clomid as pct. Some guys dont take it unless they need it, but if your already developing gyno its already too late imo and you also need the pct to restart your natural test production. Remember to eat untill you puke


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

DJay said:


> hi mate
> 
> my first cycle was test-e weeks 1-10
> 
> ...


 Wouldnt bother adding dbol or deca for first cycle m8 best off goin for str8 test e


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

dr gonzo said:


> Wouldnt bother adding dbol or deca for first cycle m8 best off goin for str8 test e


x2!!! dont waste it mate 500mg of test is plenty for at least a couple of cycles!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

ahhh, we've all beed where you are mate.

nobody can give you an answer with that. you need to tell us how long youve been training.....diet? have you done your research on BOTH benefits and RISKS?

injecting can cause death if in a vein (aspirated), heart/cardio problems (take tri tren and watch your cardio fly away before you!), breathing problems, infections/abcess, severe bruising, PIP...not putting you off here, its just you have to fully accept the risks and know what to do before taking a course. i actually spent months researching and deciding. it is a big step in life, and as soon as you touch ''ONE DROP'' some brand you as a cheater. Of course benefits are great. Just sit back and think about it hard.

Oh and dont forget fakes. I have seen SO MANY FAKES it is unreal. Fake dbol, anavar, winny, test e..p..a..s, tren, tri tren you name it ive seen it. All brands, ROHM, lixus, BD etc. Know what youre getting before you buy. A fake 95 percent of the time contains hardly any gear and is usually not sterile. Sterile oil into the arm and you can say hello to having some of your tricep/delt/bi being harshfully played with as you relax on the operating table.

My first ever course was Test E. 3 jabs a week on Mon, Wed Fri. The first thing I noticed was my head got FAT. I'm talking it was a big boy. This is a common side effect. Remember test 3 can take a month to kick in, some notice not long after 2 weeks though. I suppose half of it there is in the mind.

To be honest I don't really care what nobody says 500mg of test e a week would be more than enough, considering (no offence) your short height and low weight. Same amount of gear going into smaller person = better effects. But do them say, Mon and Thurs. ALWAYS used a new sealed needle and syringe...and sterile wipes.

Finally, if you have been training less than 2 years don't risk gear. Your beginner gains will be explosive anyway.

Lecture this is, but useful information!

OH AND YOU BETTER BLOODY LIKE THIS POST FOR THE TIME IT TOOK ME!


----------



## uperkurk (Dec 29, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> ahhh, we've all beed where you are mate.
> 
> nobody can give you an answer with that. you need to tell us how long youve been training.....diet? have you done your research on BOTH benefits and RISKS?
> 
> ...


Thanks a really good informative post thanks alot on that. I have researched the risks involved and i'll defo be ordering some nova/clom for my pct to restore my test back to it's normal state. Just one quick thing though if one of you guys could answer, yes I am quite short which is why I don't want to get that "bulky bloated toad frog" look lol, I dont wanna end up looking like a barrel.

Here are some pics of what I look like so far, im not sure what my current body fat is but I really wanna lose the fat around my gut...


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

If I was you I would do more research.

How long have you been training?

Have you got your diet sorted?

Are you training correctly?

Do you know about pct?

Do you know the side effects of test/steroids and how to combat them?

Regards.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Test e - 500mg once a week is fine, i wouldnt diet on it though mate, not at your size, make sure u bang loads of calories down ur neck and make use of the test, u will more than likely lean up a bit anyway if u keep it clean and dont overdo it, just prioritise protein.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

Just to let you know nolva/Clomid does not restore test levels it stops estrogen build up and 500mg a week of test will give you water retention (bloat) clean no salt lots of water diet may help. 23 year old? I would train natty for a couple of more years and in that time I would research a bit more, I didn't start using gear till I was 27 but if your not going to listen and want to jump straight in then

Try a oral only cycle dbol 20 to 30mg a day for 4 to 6 weeks or test 300mg a week for 10 weeks them cycles will make you grow believe me, test the water see how your body reacts to them and if you want to add more or stack In future cycles you have the experience to know how you react to them,

Keep reading knowledge is great.

Regards


----------



## uperkurk (Dec 29, 2011)

But won't dbol just give me that bloated rhyno look? I have looked into dbol aswell. I havent seen any oral test tabs on the market ill have another look around


----------

